# Looking to start on line store



## tsquared (Jan 17, 2008)

Considering DecoNetwork to get on-line store started ...any feedback would be greatly appreciated


----------



## No Limitz (Mar 1, 2009)

I am interested in this as well-anyone using the new version of Deco Network? Any input would be great

Thanks


----------



## tsquared (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Chris, if I get any info I'll pass it along.

Where are you located?


----------



## No Limitz (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm in New Jersey


----------



## No Limitz (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks I would appreciate any help


----------



## tsquared (Jan 17, 2008)

Where in NJ?


----------



## No Limitz (Mar 1, 2009)

Woodbridge area. how about you?


----------



## sopka (Jun 18, 2009)

how do you classify your line?


----------



## No Limitz (Mar 1, 2009)

if you are refering to me-I am not going to have a line per se. May have some proprietary designs. I am going after smaller quantities(1-50) by using DTG and mixing in screen printing as quantity increases. Looking to service gifts items, small groups,small business


----------



## sopka (Jun 18, 2009)

No Limitz said:


> if you are refering to me-I am not going to have a line per se. May have some proprietary designs. I am going after smaller quantities(1-50) by using DTG and mixing in screen printing as quantity increases. Looking to service gifts items, small groups,small business


Sorry i forgot to address you in my comment.
That sounds great!
I am in northern Bergen County area and I will need some DTG work soon. Where can you get DTG in Jersey?


----------



## No Limitz (Mar 1, 2009)

I know there is Contract DTG he posts on this site. They are in Vernon, NJ. the website is contractdtg.com. They use a Kornit. 
I have been talking to a printer in Long Branch called Fat Rat Press. I have yet to print anything-just in planning stages but will likelt go with Fat Rat as they are much closer to me. If you want to contact them fatratpress.com. Talk to Mika and let him know where you got the referral.

Well I hope we all find what it is that we need.

Good luck


----------



## patjqm (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello I'm also interested in experiences with the new deconetwork .

Best regards


----------



## OneLuvLtd (Sep 17, 2009)

check out one luvlimitedlimited.com. We are a new brand in michigan looking to get into a online shop.


----------

